# Horde of Empire Knights?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could this answer the problem of Cavalry armies? Just have a massive horde of Knights with adequate magical protection, that steam rolls towards the enemy. Would it work? I have a load of knights that I've just stripped and was thinking of a way to use them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The problem is they are still expensive for what is in all honesty a fairly mediocre soldier.

Should be perfectly playable though with adequate missile, artillery and magic protection, inc buffs. Pistollers and outriders would be useful to keep annoying from threatening flanks

You have to focus on one element of the enemy force then blast through it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would being armed with great weapons be the better choice?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NO.

You're losing that magical 1+ Save. They were popular when they first came out, a nice big block of 3x2 Demigryph's and Reiksguard etc with a TGM, but since then, they've become a bit niche after Skullcrushers started raping everything with a spiked hobnail boot.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doh, and I just replaced all my models with the white wolf hammers >.<


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, well I think I make just go full out fluff then and have a knights of the white wolf crusade army, full on aggression. 

I have those knights which I can add to if I get some more, 10 outriders, 10 pistoliers, 30-40 halbardiers. I'm planning on getting the cult of ulric priest and the knight of the white wolf grand master model to. 

I also have some teutogen guard models, only around 7 and only 3 have the weapons, one of them though includes the standard bearer, so if I need a BSB on foot I can use that and use the teutogen guard models as captains on foot maybe?


----------



## Grimful (Dec 17, 2012)

No.

Magic Resistance won't do you any good against an Irresistibly Forced Dwellers/Pit of Shades/Any big killy spell that ignores all saves.

The point cost is astronomical.

You lose one of the big advantages of knights, maneuverability. Yes they are still M7, but being in a giant block of unwieldiness isn't great for getting around the board.


Great Weapons aren't as bad as some might say, I don't think they are as good as lances, but they certainly are more viable than some people will try to tell you. 


I'm fine running knights, but they just aren't a massive block unit.


----------

